# Lost my best friend today



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

HRCH Frycreek Pokerface Teemu just call him Tee. 5-7-97--- 1-5-09. Tee was a huge part of my life for 11+ years. At 5 months old we started hunting and we didn't stop for 9 years. We started Sept 1 with Doves ,Blue Grouse and Sage Grouse. Then in Oct. Huns and Chukars. Finally in Nov. Pheasants which was his true love. He was absolutley obsessed with rooting thim out the thick stuff. If you have a great gun dog and buddy cherish it and Thank God because they don't last forever.[/img]


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the loss. Hang in there!

LT


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hang in there man. I know there is nothing any of us can say to make you feel better. They become a huge part of your life.

Charish the memories!


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. Enjoy the memories.


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very sorry to hear it bud. Losing a animal is super tough. Nothin I can say to make you feel better. Just sorry.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I lost one of mine to a accident a few months ago and it ruined my whole season.

I'm feeling for you. Best thing to do is get another pup as soon as its practical.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very sorry to hear ODB!! Thoughts and prayers for you in this moment of sadness! Its never easy when one of your 4 legged partners leaves us.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry for your loss man. At least you can come on here and tell some people who really do care for a fellow hunter and for a dog who has reached that far into our human world. I know it helped me some when I lost my big ol pooch.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. Thoughts are with your family...


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

There's nothing that can make it any easier but time and the knowledge that he was one of the lucky ones who had the chance to bring his master the unique pride that comes from being partners together.

The best thing to do soon is to give another pup the chance at the same quality of life.

My sincere condolences.

"When we are certain of sorrow in store/ Why do we always arrange for more/ Brothers and sisters, I bid you beware/ Of giving your heart to a dog to tear." Rudyard Kipling


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss...I would have to get another soon if I was in you position (it worked for me in the past). Hang in there man...the pain will not subside for awhile.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Condolences


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry to hear about you loss man its hard really hard they become a part of the faimly and it hearts, my prayers go out to you, just hang in there at least you know that he can rest in peace knowing that he loved doing the thing that brings that bond even closer with a dog! I pray it goes easier for you


----------

